# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Chủ Nhật rảnh rỗi, chế linh tinh.

## iamnot.romeo

Hôm nay chủ nhật rảnh rỗi, lôi khoan từ ra độ đầu kẹp 3 chấu.

Nhân vật chính.


Lưỡi khoan zin.


Đầu kẹp max 16ly, hàng TQ loại tốt ngoài Tạ Uyên 110k, ko dùng loại đầu côn mà dùng loại ren ngược.


Nhân vật chính thứ 2 của ngày hôm nay. Cái chuyển từ đầu thẳng sang ren ngược để gắn cái đầu kẹp, tiện từ thép gì đấy người quen cho em quên tên rồi, mai đem trui cho cứng.


Gắn thử đầu kẹp vào cái chuyển. Bác thợ quen làm kỹ nên rất vừa ý.


Gắn lên khoan.


Cố định vào trục bằng 2 con ốc lục giác chìm.


Còn 2 nhiệm vụ tiếp theo là:
  1: Cái đầu khoan dài nên ko có khoản trồng kẹp lưỡi khoan, cần làm cái mặt bích nâng chiều cao nằm giữa cục nam châm 
và chân eke của khoan.
  2: Con nay đang dùng điện 110v, anh em thấy mua cục biến áp 220-110 loại nào dùng cho tốt?  có nên quấn lại 220v ko? hỏi thử thì thợ chuyên về khoan này làm là 500k.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cty686

Thế cái từ này chuyên dùng mũi khoét không phải dùng mũi khoan à romeo?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Thế cái từ này chuyên dùng mũi khoét không phải dùng mũi khoan à romeo?


có mũi khoan xoắn chuyên dụng luôn anh, phần dưới là lưỡi khoan bình thường, phần trên nó giống cái lưỡi khoét em chụp đấy, nhưng mắc lắm, chế qua cái này tiết kiệm hơn. Em làm tốn tầm 300k, là luôn miếng sắt độn cho cái đầu khoan cao lên. Chỉ riêng cái cái cục chuyển các bác VN nhập về thương mại là 500k.

----------


## CKD

Cái ống dài ấy theo mình là có thể tháo ra. Bác chủ xem kỹ lại, nếu tháo được (mình nghĩ chắc chắn được) thì gắn cái chuck khoan vào đó luôn. Trả về nguyên bản thiết kế.
Chứ giờ mà đôn cao thêm hơn 100mm thì thấy nó yếu yếu.

----------


## linhdt1121

Điện 110 thì bác mua luôn cục lioa đấy, e mua cục 2kw hết có 500k, bác hay đi bãi nhiều đồ nội địa mua lioa cho tiện, về chế jack cắm khác chút đỡ cắm nhầm 220v.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 2: Con nay đang dùng điện 110v, anh em thấy mua cục biến áp 220-110 loại nào dùng cho tốt?  có nên quấn lại 220v ko? hỏi thử thì thợ chuyên về khoan này làm là 500k.


Cá nhân em thấy anh không nên quấn lại 220v, tại vì hàng nhật nguyên bản nó đã tốt rồi, dây đồng cũng tốt. Nếu quấn lại chưa chắc đã trúng dây đồng xịn, nhiều khi phải dây nhôm chạy nóng lắm, thời gian sau là bức. Tốt nhất là mua cái biến áp tự ngẫu, em thấy hàng Lioa tốt, bảo hành tận 4 năm. Giá cũng tầm 500k là có cái 1Kw rùi ạ. Vả lại dùng điện 100v có cảm giác an toàn hơn :v.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái chuôi đó nó gắn chuôi côn vào nên tháo ra được mà hi hiii trừ phi tháo không được :P

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Sao em không nghĩ đến việc tháo cái đầu tròn dài ra ngay từ đầu ta... tiếp thu ý kiến các bác, mai em tháo ra xem nó thế nào. Cái trục dài này nó gắn với hộp số nên em cứ mặc định là ko tháo nó dc nên ko xem kỹ, khi quay thì cái trục tròn dài nó quay theo, cái cần đỡ phía dưới là 1 cái bạc đạn trụ, có tác dụng vừa xoay, vừa trượt.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Sáng nay đã thử tháo cái trục tròn ra mà cứng quá ko tháo dc, vác cái khoan ra chổ chuyên sửa khoan từ thì họ bảo cái này chỉ dùng cái lưỡi khoan như vậy, nhờ họ tháo ra thì họ cũng ko tháo dc, loại này là trục chính liền motor và ko phải loại dùng góc côn MT  :Smile: )

Tìm hiểu mới biết, khoan từ chỉ có lưỡi nhỏ nhất là 12mm, muốn khoan bé hơn chắc chắn phải có adapter sang đầu kẹp 3 chấu. Anh em mua khoan từ cũ chú ý, hàng mới có adapter của hãng thì dùng ok, mua về mà ko có của hãng phải chế lại thì thường gặp trường hợp của em là thiếu chiều cao. Ông thợ cũng bảo cái này là tình trạng chung, khách ổng cũng hay gặp. Anh em sắp mua khoan từ thì chú ý điều này.

Giờ em làm cái miếng sắt 50mm gắn vào giữa chỗ tiếp xúc giữa khoan và nam châm, các huynh thấy có khả quan ko? còn ko em chuyển sang dùng đầu kẹm bé hơn Max 8-10mm thì khỏi làm gì.

----------


## Ga con

Hi Romeo,
50mm chưa ăn thua đâu, phải cộng thêm mũi khoan ít nhất 50mm nữa, là phải 100mm. Khoan mũi càng to thì càng phải cộng nhiều, như max 13mm thì chí ít cộng thêm 100mm, vậy tổng cộng phải đôn thêm ít nhất 150mm nữa mới xài được.

Hồi trước mình cũng có cái khoan kiểu này, định độ chế thấy không ổn nên bán rẻ luôn. Giờ đang có 2 cái khá giống nhau, 1 cái kẹp max 6.8mm đế từ tròn (giống cái bác anhxco mới bán ấy) và 1 cái không có đế từ giống nhưng mình đã độ đầu kẹp lớn, giờ muốn gắn đế từ lên, đã làm một cái đôn 120mm luôn rồi.

Chắc phải bán cái 6.8mm đi mới có động lực làm cái còn lại, vì giờ lười quá, cứ vác cái kia ra cho nhanh, mũi khoan đến 10-12mm cũng tiện đuôi xuống 6.5m kẹp luôn, khoan yếu chạy không nổi, hic hic.

Thanks.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Xem xét lại tình hình thì đúng như anh ga con nói, phải đôn lên tới 150mm nữa mới dùng ngon các loại mũi khoan. Trên tinh thần ko chịu thua em nó nên ko làm cái đôn giữa khoan và nam châm nữa mà làm cái adapter gắn vào cái mặt dựng vuông góc để kéo cái khoan lên cao.

Vừa đi 1 vòng thì loại khoan từ Nhật bãi chuyên để khoan lưỡi nhỏ rất ít, toàn loại như của em và to hơn chuyên để khoét, muốn mua khoan lưỡi nhỏ thì mua loại đế từ gắn cái khoan tay vào, mà em ko thích nhìn yếu quá, vòng tua lại cao.

Của em vòng tua 500 rpm, hộp số bánh răng hành tinh bằng sắt nên chắc chắc lực rất mạnh. 2 ngày tìm hiểu thì thấy muốn khoan từ khoan hiệu quả thì nên độ cái loại khoét này sang kẹp 3 chấu.

----------


## Ga con

Cái này chỉ có 1 cấp tốc độ chậm, thiết kế để khoét mũi lớn là chính, nên không phù hợp lắm với nhu cầu thông thường của mình (mũi thường khoan nhất là 4-10). Do đó mình mới cho đi.

Cái này được cái đế từ lực mạnh nên đôn cao khoan mũi vừa vừa không có vấn đề gì. Nhưng nên cân nhắc vì tốc độ cỡ 500rpm rất thấp, mũi cỡ 6mm trở xuống khoan lâu và không ngon.

Thanks.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thanks anh đã hổ trợ, em sẽ cố gắng 1-2 ngày nữa có clip test em nó khoan thử.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Làm chỉ có 2-3 tiếng thôi nhưng phải 2 ngày mới xong, đúng là dân DIY chính hiệu.
Tình hình là đã nâng cái khoan lên 13cm, chuyển cái bạc đạn định vị đầu khoan lên mang cá luôn. Đáng ra nâng 15cm là ngon, nhưng em nâng 13cm thôi để phần mang cá nó tiếp xúc nhiều thêm 1 chút cho cứng. Hiện nay đã canh chỉnh cho lưỡi khoan vuông góc với mặt đế từ.

Công việc ngày mai là tháo miếng sắt ra đem mài phẳng 2 mặt, canh chỉnh lại cho lưỡi khoan vuông góc, khoan 2 chốt định vị giữa miếng sắt độ thêm và mang cá zin, để tiện cho sau này tháo ra tháo vô đỡ canh chỉnh.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Xin phép đào cái topic này của anh Khanh lên 1 xíu, hihi. Chủ nhật e cũng rảnh rồi đi chế cái măng ranh cho máy khan từ như anh Khanh. Sẵn post lên cho a e chém gió.
Đầu tiên là cái khoan nguyên bản:

Sau đó tháo ra tra ít mỡ và vệ sinh tý.

Tiếp đến là thay cái đế từ cho em nó:



Giờ kiếm cách lắp cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan vào. 
Rin nó dùng ren như thế này


Chạy ra chợ mua cái bầu kẹp mũi khoan TQ loại tốt, kẹp max được 13mm, loại chui côn hết 150k  :Frown: 

Mang cái đầu nối ra bác thợ tiện tiện thành chui côn, kết quả được thế này:



Xong lắp vào và chiến:

----------

CKD, Nam CNC

----------


## hminhtq

Cái nam châm mua đâu vậy cụ e dang tìm nam châm chế cái khoan mà đuối quá

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác liên hệ a iammot.romeo nhờ tìm giúp cho

----------

